# importing vehicles



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all, I know this has been discussed several times already but there is so much conflicting information flying around. Has anyone got some recent experience or knowledge of importing a vehicle into cyprus.
My wife has a 5yr old beetle and according to the customs excise calculator, the EXCISE duty on this vehicle is around 370 euros. Where does the import tax come into it? is that done on cc as we have read or do the stick a finger in the air and check which way the wind is blowing on the day. 
We have seen stories of 5-7K to import avehicle but cant seem to find any way of getting an up to date calculation.
We are both intending to work so will not be claiming any relief on it. In short how much is it likely to cost and where can I find all the info? most of the links on the goverment websites seem to be dead.
Does the same apply to importing motorcycles under 600cc?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Pete


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I presume you have read my sticky on our experiences? We only brought our car over last May. As far as I remember the calculation was based on the type of car, the CC, the emissions and the fuel type.

On the Cyprus Ministry of Finance website, Customs & Excise department (this site is working) there is a whole section on importing vehicles together with a link to a spreadsheet that enable you to work out the calculation. Here is the link. 
CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Software for the calculation of the excise duty for vehicles


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

Importation and registration of your motor vehicle in Cyprus.

1.	Please be informed that according to the existing Motor Vehicle and Road Traffic Legislation there is no restriction to register in Cyprus a private saloon vehicle previously registered in European Union Countries.

2.	The registration fees and annual road tax are based on the engine capacities of each vehicle as follows:

Registration Fees € Road Tax €
(a) 1 cc - 1450 cc	- €0.17 per c.c.	X €0.04 per c.c.
(b)	1451 cc - 1650 cc	- €0.26 per c.c.	X €0.06 per c.c.
(c)	1651cc - 2050 cc	- €0.42 per c.c.	X €0.12 per c.c.
(d)	2051 cc - 2250 cc	- €0.51 per c.c.	X €0.15 per c.c.
(e) 2251 cc - over	- €1.02 per c.c.	X €0.20 per c.c.



3.	As regards Excise Duty for the importation of vehicles relevant information may be obtained from the Director of the Department of Customs and Excise, Michael Karaoli, 1096 Nicosia, Cyprus Fax No. (00357) 22 30 2031.


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi ,

Can you drop me a mail and i can forward you the necessary info on the same.


Cheers , Sahana



Higgi said:


> Hi all, I know this has been discussed several times already but there is so much conflicting information flying around. Has anyone got some recent experience or knowledge of importing a vehicle into cyprus.
> My wife has a 5yr old beetle and according to the customs excise calculator, the EXCISE duty on this vehicle is around 370 euros. Where does the import tax come into it? is that done on cc as we have read or do the stick a finger in the air and check which way the wind is blowing on the day.
> We have seen stories of 5-7K to import avehicle but cant seem to find any way of getting an up to date calculation.
> We are both intending to work so will not be claiming any relief on it. In short how much is it likely to cost and where can I find all the info? most of the links on the goverment websites seem to be dead.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sahana_kumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you drop me a mail and i can forward you the necessary info on the same.
> 
> ...


If you have any helpful information please share it on the forum so that everyone can benefit.


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes , sure i shall post the necessary info soon. I have just done it on the Dubai forum.

Sahana




Veronica said:


> If you have any helpful information please share it on the forum so that everyone can benefit.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sahana_kumar said:


> Yes , sure i shall post the necessary info soon. I have just done it on the Dubai forum.
> 
> Sahana


Sahana, Higgi is looking for information that is specific to importing a car into Cyprus. 
Your relevant input is most welcome.


----------

